# English traveller looking for help



## Oscar95 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello,

I am an English guy traveling along the east coast. I am mad about animals especially snakes which is why i came to Australia! I was wondering if anyone on here knows of anybody who i could possibly spend a day with finding and getting up close to venomous snakes in the wild. More than happy to pay for their time.

Thanks
Oscar


----------



## kingofnobbys (Nov 10, 2016)

Want to see Australian venomous snakes up close , do it safely by visiting the Gosford Reptile Park.

This way you wont be disturbing wild snakes and other reptiles and fauna's habitat by looking for them in the wild , something I think the national parks discourages .

If you insist on seeking them out in the wild make sure you are prepared and proper safety gear to help avoid being tagged by one those snakes and you make sure of the credentials of the snake "expert" you hire for the day. Also I reckon just one day is not going to give you many chances to see them as they are very shy and not near as common as you seem to think.


----------



## eipper (Nov 10, 2016)

When you hit Brisbane let me know.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 11, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend going 'up close' to any venomous snakes however Red belly black snakes are generally photogenic (provided you aren't too close) and they are very common on the south-east coast


----------



## eipper (Nov 11, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> I wouldn't recommend going 'up close' to any venomous snakes however Red belly black snakes are generally photogenic (provided you aren't too close) and they are very common on the south-east coast



Depends on your definition of close- if you stay about 1 metre from most species you will be fine...


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 11, 2016)

Seeing wildlife in its natural environment is a lot better than going to a wildlife park. Also, if you do it right there's no need to disturb animals or endanger yourself in the process. 
[MENTION=42717]Oscar95[/MENTION] - I would be taking Scott (Eipper) up on his offer. You'll get to see a few animals and learn a bit in the process.


----------



## Oscar95 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for all of your replies!


----------

